# Need Help Beach Fishing In Destin (Fly Rod)



## FYFCALLS (Apr 6, 2011)

Im new to the area and I have a good idea on patterns to use but I am lost on how far out to wade and how to sight fish from the beach. Do I need sinking line and what kind of retrieve on the flies should be used. Thanks in advance.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't use a sinking line unless the surf is "up", if so id try a clear weight forward. As for how far out to wade, much deeper than waist high, i find difficult. Its is a good casting exercise though. If your on the gulf side i would walk the beach looking for fish, then wade if necessary.
As for stripping techniques, i use a longer faster strip for Spanish and ladyfish, and a short strip for the pompano......pink and yellow lead eyed clouser for the pomps, and a white deceiver for the rest. A ladder helps!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

> I wouldn't use a sinking line unless the surf is "up", if so id try a clear weight forward. As for how far out to wade, much deeper than waist high, i find difficult. Its is a good casting exercise though. If your on the gulf side i would walk the beach looking for fish, then wade if necessary.
> As for stripping techniques, i use a longer faster strip for Spanish and ladyfish, and a short strip for the pompano......pink and yellow lead eyed clouser for the pomps, and a white deceiver for the rest. A ladder helps!


Thanks for the post "a". I'll be coming down from the Buckeye State next month and needed some heads up on beach fishing.


----------

